# Amber



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not much of a GRF frequenter anymore, but some of you remember Amber.

My dad called me today to say that he thinks he's going to send her over the rainbow bridge this week. 

My dad was not a dog person before he met Amber. He said NO every time my sister or I even talked about a dog. It was 1998, I believe and I was 11 years old--Amber's owners were giving her away because they were moving away and my Dad agreed to take her. Today, he told me that all he can think about is how our faces lit up when he told us that Amber was coming home with us. 
Please pray for strength for my dad.

Here is a photo of us that was taken almost 2 years ago.
Jake is my boy on the left, he will be 4 years old this Thursday. And, of course, Amber is on the right.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Your love for both is obvious. You and Amber will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Such a beautiful girl Amber is and you and Jake are, too!
So sorry to hear this.
Praying for your Dad, too!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What sad news. Amber and your family will be in our thoughts. I know she was loved very deeply and will be thought of often.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry dear, it is never easy. RIP Amber.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

Losing such a beautiful dog is hard. They take away so little but give so much their whole lives. My condolences... truly.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that it is Amber's time. But she was so loved and spoiled by your family. That picture is a beautiful memory that you will have forever. Please pass my condolences to your family.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

So sad to hear that Amber's time has come. She is a beautiful girl and knew she was loved by all your family.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. I also had a Golden Retriever named Amber.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this sad news...sending prayers of strength to your entire family. Amber will be happy at the bridge playing with all our pups


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for Amber.

Rest in peace, Sweet Girl!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Condolences to you all - it is such a difficult decision to make even when we know we are doing the right thing

Run free at the bridge Amber


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Such a hard decision to make. I will say a prayer for your Dad, Amber, and you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Have a speedy trip to the bridge Amber! Hugs going to you and your family.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember Amber, sweet peace beautiful girl, you are so loved.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a beautiful, beautiful girl. I'm so sorry that it seems to be her time. Godspeed sweet girl. And hugs and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear that Amber's time is soon.

I hope and pray all those who love her are with her in her final hours. 

Prayers to you all. Thank you for being such kind parents...

SJ


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so very sorry...Amber is beautiful


----------



## mygoldenkids (Oct 4, 2010)

So sorry--I know how hard it is. Amber looks like a fun-lovin' girl. They are such loving creatures. My best to you and your family during this difficult time...


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

Crap*crap*crap* I know exactly how you feel. My Ruby went to sleep Mon. I'm sure your dad's grief has already begun. I was worse last week making the arrangements and trying to stuff everything down so Ruby wouldn't feel my tension and fear. Please know my heart goes out to you and your dad. I am reading this out loud to my Ruby girl (in spirit)and letting her know she needs to greet Amber at the bridge when the time comes. Have your dad come on this board and if nothing else read what others have written, it will help in ways he can't even imagine at this point. HUGS...


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Sending word up to my Jake that a beautiful girl is coming his way. Amber grabbed my heart quite some time ago when you used to post. So sorry that her time with you is at an end. Peaceful journey sweet girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm very sorry to hear about sweet Amber. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you for all the replies. I just wanted to let everyone know because I used to post so much about Amber before I got Jake and started having all kinds of health problems with him. 
I talked to my dad a couple minutes ago and hes taking her tomorrow or Saturday. 
I wish, more than anything, that i was there with them. Jake, my boy, is living with my parents for now because i am temporarily in Alaska and Jake would not have done well with the plane and the move and all the stress (considering all of his health struggles) He, all of a sudden, now has something called Calcinosis Cutis and has to be seen by a big dermatologist in Seattle and his appointment was tomorrow but my dad had to push it back because he really thinks it is Amber's time _now_.

I made a really sweet video of her pictures and her videos but i think it is too large to upload here. Maybe i will try youtube and then share the link. 
thanks again everyone.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

and thank you mylissyk for that photo. I forgot I had ever posted that one. Such a sweet girl


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Just talked to my dad again. Amber's appointment is Saturday at 11:45. So for those of you who pray, please do


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Saturday 11:45 I will drop my head for your sweet sugar faced girl. Please post a link to your video.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Here is Amber's video.

I'll post in the video section, also.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Not a dry eye in the house (or motel room) tonight. Beautiful tribute to your sweet Amber girl.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't even know where to begin--what a stunning tribute to a very sweet girl.

You did her proud.

We'll say a prayer Saturday morning. 

Rest In Peace, Amber.

SJ


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your family's loss of Amber. It is so hard to lose them. I am still grieving my beloved Selka.
God speed tomorrow Amber. I will be praying for your dad.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful, precious golden girl with a perfect golden smile. The video was AMAZING! I felt like I just lived her entore life with her, and the love, oh how I felt the love! The ending scene, a true fighter of all thats right in the world!

Sending my prayers of comfort and a peaceful passing.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

In job it says: "In whose hand is the soul of every living thing, and the breath of all mankind."
I'm sure He has her


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I hope she had a peaceful journey to the rainbow bridge where she waits for her family to join her again one day. What an incredibly touching video. I sobbed, smiled and even laughed at your precious Amber as she growled her brother away from her toy. I wish you and your family strength in the coming months, to endure the sorrow of losing such a sweet girl. Until you meet again....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I anm sorry your dad is having to do this. it is such a hard decision to make, but i think it is almost always the right one. i have had to do it 3 times and it doesn't get easier. but afterwards even tho your heart is breaking you are glad your beloved dog is not longer suffereing.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sure He does have her. That's beautiful verse. Prayers for your Dad and for you. Rest, at peace, Amber.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

My girl was their waiting for amber at Rainbow Bridge. Nugget went peaefully 11-05-2010. I'm so sorry for your loss. The video mad me cry. We're loosing way too many goldens.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------

